# minnesota season??



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering why the gamefish season closed in Minnesota this year on February 22nd instead of the next weekend. If I remember right I thought that the season usually stayed open until the last weekend in February.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The walleye, northern and bass seasons on "inland waters" closed yesterday....Feb. 22, 2009.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Minnesota closes their walleye season so their residents can come to SD for 2 1/2 months to pound on our walleyes. Actually, Minnesota is closed for most taxpaying residents, some can still fish, gill net, and spear spawning walleyes.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Minnesota is protecting it's walleyes! :lol: :lol: :lol: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Minnesota closes their season so they can have an opening day zoo.How could the governor have an opening day if it wasn't closed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MOB said:


> Actually, Minnesota is closed for most taxpaying residents, some can still fish, gill net, and spear spawning walleyes.


Though alot of the netters come from Wisconson and last I checked they did nothing to stimulate the MN economy. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MNEXTREME (Mar 17, 2009)

yes we in mn are protecting our walleyes with all the native neting our walleyes population is depleteing at a fast pace , redlake has rebounded significantly because we closed the season for 5 years !!!

its called preservation!!!!! nothing more and i dont know where your hearing that netters are coming from wisconsin ? never heard of that


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

MNEXTREME said:


> yes we in mn are protecting our walleyes with all the native neting our walleyes population is depleteing at a fast pace , redlake has rebounded significantly because we closed the season for 5 years !!!
> 
> its called preservation!!!!! nothing more and i dont know where your hearing that netters are coming from wisconsin ? never heard of that


Drive around Mil Lacs in the spring time. All you see is wisconsin plates on the vehicals at shore.


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

MNEXTREME said:


> yes we in mn are protecting our walleyes with all the native neting our walleyes population is depleteing at a fast pace , redlake has rebounded significantly because we closed the season for 5 years !!!
> 
> its called preservation!!!!! nothing more and i dont know where your hearing that netters are coming from wisconsin ? never heard of that


Well sorry to say your absolutly wrong. The MAJORTY of the netters are from out of town around mille lacs that is. You wonder why land owners are so ****** off, because they all come from out of town and dont care about the lake as much. FYI


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

bowhunter09 said:


> MNEXTREME said:
> 
> 
> > yes we in mn are protecting our walleyes with all the native neting our walleyes population is depleteing at a fast pace , redlake has rebounded significantly because we closed the season for 5 years !!!
> ...


Good argument and only four months too late :withstupid:


----------

